
How to Get a Job in the Tech Industry - shakilkan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-get-job-tech-industry-shakil-kanji
======
rchaud
I left a comment suggesting a follow up article that might flesh out some of
the aspects he wrote about (covered succinctly in the TLDR in the comments
here). On its own, the article isn't all that helpful aside from confirming
the general adage of "work hard".

------
degenerate
TL;DR:

1\. Quit your insurance job

2\. Learn to code all by yourself

3\. Work as a free intern for a startup

4\. Work really, really, hard

5\. Already have motivational friends (??)

 _That 's it guys! 5 easy steps!_

This blog is just one person's success story and should not be written as a
guide, because it's not.

~~~
wmeredith
This falls under the category of "how I won the lottery" vs. "how to buy
tickets". The former isn't useful, the latter is. You can see an excellent
talk about the difference here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_F9jxsfGCw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_F9jxsfGCw)

